# B-Way Strike



## punktech (Oct 22, 2007)

any one know about what's going on??? i've read a few articles but they were really vague and didn't explian the situation very well...


----------



## Footer (Oct 22, 2007)

punktech said:


> any one know about what's going on??? i've read a few articles but they were really vague and didn't explian the situation very well...



Basically, there are contract negotiations going on. Local 1 just voted to take 1.5 (ish) million from the general fund and put it into their support fund for workers during a strike. This is essentially the union voting saying that "we will strike..." They have said that they will strike in December (bways biggest month) if a contract has not been reached by then. 

http://www.lightnetwork.com//?msg=23192.1


----------



## Van (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, imagine Local #1 going on strike, and there's threat of a writers strike in Hollywood scheduled for around the same time. Americans might just have to pay attention to the news come December / February.


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 23, 2007)

Actually Van, the way I see it, is that theatres like mine, the regional theatres will greatly benefit if broadway goes dark and hollywood has issues. If you can't go to NY to see a show, see it close to home, and still see a high quality performance.

Also, just to recap the story for any who haven't heard. The Broadway producers wanted to re-negotiate their contracts with Local 1 because they felt that they had to hire too many IA people for each show, and many of those people got paid to not do anything. In response the IA said if they want to reduce the number of contracted stage hands then they had to increase the pay for the stagehands by something like 40%. As neither side could come to an agreement we are now looking at a strike. If/when the strike happens it will cost the city of NY about $5 million/day due to lack of people coming to the city for the shows. There are also something like 5 shows that supposedly won't be affected as they are not run by the same producers association and therefore are not connected to the contract negotiation, but I am not sure what happens if Local 1 calls a general strike.


----------



## avkid (Oct 23, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> the way I see it, is that theatres like mine, the regional theatres will greatly benefit if broadway goes dark and hollywood has issues. If you can't go to NY to see a show, see it close to home, and still see a high quality performance.


What dream world are you living in?
The largest entertainment union strike in NY lasted exactly 30 days and cost 3 million (in 1919 dollars) which is the equivalent about $38,900,400 today.
I doubt it will last long.


----------



## avkid (Oct 23, 2007)

To add to everything else that has been said, AEA will most likely follow to some degree if a strike does occur.


----------



## Van (Oct 23, 2007)

avkid said:


> To add to everything else that has been said, AEA will most likely follow to some degree if a strike does occur.


 
Ack! now go outside, turn around three times and spit. AEA going on strike, what are you trying to do ? give me a coronary ?


----------



## avkid (Oct 23, 2007)

Van said:


> Ack! now go outside, turn around three times and spit. AEA going on strike, what are you trying to do ? give me a coronary ?


Not the whole Union silly.


----------



## Van (Oct 23, 2007)

It was that mention of a general strike in the previous post. I got all caught up in the moment.


----------



## avkid (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, the great AEA strike of 1919.


----------



## punktech (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks guys! i was unable to find much in the way of industry publication on it, so i knew info was missing info. a bunch of sites were making it sound like Local 1's fault, they failed to mention the higher pay counter-offer, so they came off as assholes just saying "continue to hire a crap ton of our guys or we won't work."...not to sound like a horrible person, but crossing the picket lines might be slightly profitable, if you can survive the wrath of super pissed techies...


----------



## lamphead (Oct 28, 2007)

Strike Authorization Requested 
Thomas C. Short
International President
I.A.T.S.E.
1430 Broadway, 20th floor
New York, New York 10018

VIA FACSIMILE AND REGULAR MAIL

October 26, 2007

Dear President Short,

As you know, The League of American Theatres and Producers have declared an impasse in its negotiations with Local No. One.

The parties exchanged "final" offers on October 9, 2007, and on October 22, 2007, The Shubert Organization and Jujamcyn Theatres began implementing a portion of their final offer relating to "the running of shows."

It should also be noted that The Nederlander Organization has participated in our negotiations as observers, but have declared that they intend to take coordinated action against Local One should the League engage us.

Pursuant to Article Twenty-Two of the International Constitution, Sections 2 and 3, I am hereby requesting strike authorization in accordance with the provisions of Section 3 and applicable to all Shubert, Jujamcyn and Nederlander Theatres.

Please be advised that Local One has also fulfilled the Constitutions provision for a membership strike vote that was held on Sunday October 21, 2007. A legally carried motion was passed unanimously by Local One's membership with full knowledge that it would require your final authorization for strike approval.

Local One would certainly appreciate and welcome your presence at our next scheduled meeting with The League and would like to thank you in advance for you consideration of our request.

Respectfully and Fraternally,

James J. Claffey, Jr.
President
Local One, I.A.T.S.E.

cc: Local One Executive Board


----------



## SteveB (Oct 28, 2007)

lamphead said:


> Strike Authorization Requested
> Thomas C. Short
> International President
> I.A.T.S.E.
> ...


FWIW, I believe that Local 1 has requested that it's members refrain from discussing the negotiations in public. I'm not sure where the above letter originated, but I might wonder if Jimmy C. wants this stuff out in public, as there was *some* confusion as to whether Local 1 *had* to seek the Internationals approval to go on strike. Something to think about, and correct me if I'm out of place..
I am not a member of Local 1. I'm the LD at a Local 1 hall, as well as a former IATSE member however and the potential for a strike is weighing on everyone in the NYC area who works in the entertainment business, and NOBODY I talk to wants, or can afford a strike. 
If a strike were to occur, it would be against roughly 18 theaters out of 30 some odd that constitute the Broadway contract with Local 1 IATSE, and would also impact Local 802 (musicians) as well as AEA, thus any strike would not close up all of the Broadway shows, and would have little impact on all the assorted other facilities - Lincoln Center, Radio City, City Center, the TV Studios, MSG, as well as the other hundred or so events taking place daily and weekly. I have read that it would affect *some/most* of the 350 or so stagehands working ALL of Broadway, out of about 2,000 in the local.
My understanding, and what's been reported in the press, is the major sticking point (at least this is what the League is reporting to the press) seemingly is the Leagues desire to gain some give-backs and wrest a bit of control away from Local 1 in the numbers of folks in the assorted departments required by the current contract during load-ins, as well as possibly new working rules that would allow folks called in under one department, carpenters, as example, to cross-over to another - electrics, as example, during the load-in period - which BTW, I understand is from the first moment of load-in to the theater to the moment of previews opening. I believe the IA's position, is OK, but 'ya gotta' pay for it, as our folks are going to lose money. The current numbers I've seen reported from the League is something like 16% over 5 years, or some such, which IMO is total B _ _ _ _ _ _ T, as it's not even a local COL increase. Thus an impasse. 
As per the Writers strike in Hollywood, this too is something that is looming and has the IATSE California and NY locals, as well as all the other assorted unions concerned, especially as the negotiating parties are very far apart and in a contentious period right now, so it looks like a strike. This too is a bad thing as nobody makes money. The NYC area movie end of the business is moderately busy, and is supposed to stay busy for the foreseeable future with movies being rushed to completion for the producers to stockpile in the event of a strike. It don't look good and would put my wife (a scenic painter) out of work. 
SB


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the updates. There are a lot of us out here who are far away from the situation and have no idea what's going on.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's a Playbill On-Line link:

http://www.playbill.com/news/article/112142.html

Some very intersting stuff about current work rules and what the League would like to see changed. 

SB


----------



## SteveB (Nov 10, 2007)

As of 11AM this morning - Sat 11/10

From local radio station 1010 WINS website:

Picket lines went up at theaters throughout the Times Square area. The first show to be affected was ``Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas! The Musical,'' a holiday attraction for families that had an early 11 a.m. matinee.

A spokesman for Local One, the stagehands union, declined comment on the work stoppage.

Lisa Linden, a spokeswoman for the League of American Theatres and Producers, said the group had not heard from the union regarding the job action. ``It would be shocking if they would hurt the theatergoing public by shutting down Broadway without notice,'' she said.

The League and Local One have been in negotiations for more than three months, wrangling over work rules and staffing requirements, particularly requirements governing the expensive process of setting up a show.

Local One, which has been working without a contract since the end of July, was told Friday by its parent union, the International Alliance of Theatrical Stage Employees, to begin the walkout on Saturday.

Eight Broadway shows will not be affected by the strike, as they are playing in theaters with separate Local One contracts. They are ``Young Frankenstein,'' ``Mary Poppins,'' ``Xanadu,'' ``The 25th Annual Putnam County Spelling Bee,'' ``Mauritius,'' ``Pygmalion,'' ``The Ritz'' and ``Cymbeline.'' Off-Broadway shows will also keep running.

But among the shows shut by the walkout are such popular attractions as ``Wicked,'' ``The Phantom of the Opera,'' ``Rent,'' ``Les Miserables,'' ``Monty Python's Spamalot'' and ``Mamma Mia!''

On Thursday, after two days of contentious negotiations, the local got its parent union's permission to strike.

November has been an exceptionally busy month for Broadway, with the opening of such plays as Tom Stoppard's ``Rock 'n' Roll,'' ``Cyrano,'' starring Kevin Kline, and Mel Brooks' ``Young Frankenstein.''

Still to come before Christmas are such productions as ``The Farnsworth Invention,'' by Aaron Sorkin, Disney's ``Little Mermaid'' and a revival of Harold Pinter's ``The Homecoming.'' Broadway traditionally does well in December, particularly in the week between Christmas and New Year's, normally the busiest of the year.

The 3,000-member stagehands union, which has between 350 and 500 members working on Broadway at any given time, contends it could find employment for many of its people in television or film if a work stoppage occurs.

FWIW, one of the rumours floating around is that the International might call for a work stoppage on ALL National Tours as produced by the League of Broadway Theater Producers, by any locals at any theater the tour(s) might be scheduled. Interesting way to hit 'em a little harder in the wallet.

We also heard that this weeks negotiations- at which the International president - Tom Short was present, was more then "contentious" with actual name calling, so this might be a long one, with tempers having flared on both sides.

My take, even given what I feel are some archaic work rules, is that Local 1 tends in general, to bend over backwards to work with the producers and promoters in not killing the production. Thus the 122 year history of never having struck. Thus I am fully in support of the members out of work. 

Steve Bailey
Brooklyn Center for the Performing Arts
Brooklyn College
A Local 1 house

Steve B.


----------



## avkid (Nov 10, 2007)

Now if AEA and the AGMA would step up, this could be over darn quick.


----------



## Footer (Nov 10, 2007)

avkid said:


> Now if AEA and the AGMA would step up, this could be over darn quick.



Agreed. What I can't wait for is if they do do the work stopage for touring shows and there are shows that are trapped in multi week sit downs that can not strike because no one will cross the line. I give it a week and it will be over, too much money will be lost if this thing runs. If AEA joins in, which they are both AFL-CIO unions, this thing could go really quick.


----------



## SteveB (Nov 10, 2007)

avkid said:


> Now if AEA and the AGMA would step up, this could be over darn quick.



Neither AEA nor AGMA members are crossing the picket lines at the theaters closed, so they are in complete solidarity with Local 1. This was also the case 4 years ago (edited) when AGMA Local 802 went out in a dispute over pit minimums and electronic playback and both AEA and Local 1 stopped work as well. 

Note also that there are other IATSE locals - USA 829 Scenic, Lighting & Costume designers as well as Painters, Local 764 Treasurers & Ticket Sellers, Local 751 Wardrobe, etc... that are (to my understanding) not working at the affected theaters, as while these local have existing and current contracts with the LOBTP, they are in solidarity with Local 1 and will not cross the picket lines. 

Thus it becomes an issue with LOBTP and Local 1 to solve,
with everyone hurting. 

In theory, IA Local 1 members CAN work elsewhere in the city, as there are still events happening at all the assorted spaces under Local 1 jurisdiction, so possibly not every striking member is going to be out of work. Many non-card carrying members doing Local 1 work are going to be displaced by those with cards, however. 

FWIW, the conversation today at work brought up the point that the Writers are also on strike, and while it's impacting Hollywood more then NY, it HAS stopped shows such as Letterman, SNL, assorted other talk shows, soaps, etc.... which has (my best guess) added add'l Local 1 stage hands to the out of work, mostly as all these events affected by the writers are now on hiatus. 

This at a time when work is usually at peak and folks are trying to save up to get thru the winter slow downs. 

It sucks.

SB


----------



## Marius (Nov 11, 2007)

I really wish the IA weren't being so tight-lipped about their counter offers since the available information makes it sound like the producers are being the reasonable party in this. Does anyone know anything about what the local offered?


----------



## Footer (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.playbill.com/news/article/112690.html

This is a extremly skewed article but explains it pretty well.


----------



## jwl868 (Nov 12, 2007)

The New York Times on Sunday had a long article about the strike - in the News section, not the Arts-Entertainment section.

It might be available on line, but I've never checked,

Joe


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's an update from the Lighting and Sound America Online News...

http://www.lightingandsoundamerica.com/news/story.asp?ID=SZ3Y4V

In addition to no movement in negotiations, one of the guys had a heart attack and died while on the picket line.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 21, 2007)

The _Grinch_ must go on. Maybe. Follow this link. First I've heard of a lockout. Anyone know any more information than is stated in the article?


----------



## SteveB (Nov 21, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> The ]. First I've heard of a lockout. Anyone know any more information than is stated in the article?



I believe the League had announced way back when that should Local 1 strike, the stagehands would subsequently be locked out of the theaters until a contract was in place and the strike was lifted.

The current Grinch situation as I understand it, is that the producers of Grinch had a one time only contract for a limited run. Local 1 would have honored that contract, but as Jujamcyn owned that theater and is abiding by the League negotiations, they will not allow the "house" IATSE members back into the theater.

The Grinch producer subsequently sued the Jujamycn Corp. for breach or some such.

Jujamycn also filed a $35 million suit against Local 1 today. Here's a NY Times clip:

The Nederlander Producing Company, which owns 9 of the 27 Broadway theaters affected by the stagehands’ strike, is suing their union for $35 million in damages, claiming that the strike against the Nederlander theaters is illegal.

The producers of seven of the shows in Nederlander theaters joined in the suit, which was filed in Federal District Court in Manhattan yesterday.

While the Nederlander company is a member of the League of American Theaters and Producers, and company officials have been sitting in on the negotiations alongside the league, Nederlander has a separate, and somewhat different, contract with the union. 

It expired at the same time that the league’s contract does, however. Before the talks started, Nederlander and the union agreed that they would offer each other at least the same terms that are in the league’s contract with the union once it had been settled. 

Because of this agreement, Nederlander theaters declined to participate when the league imposed some of its proposed work rules on the stagehands last month. But the Nederlander officials did say in a letter to the union that they would lock the stagehands out if they struck other theaters in the league. 

Nothing in the agreement prevents either side from striking or from locking union members out. As it turned out, the stagehands did strike the Nederlander theaters.

But the lawsuit argues that the union has been striking the Nederlander theaters solely to make the organization pressure the league to settle — making the strike against the Nederlanders essentially, the suit argues, an unlawful secondary boycott.

As evidence, the suit points to the signs held by striking stagehands in front of the Nederlander theaters, which refer only to the league, not the Nederlanders.

A spokesman for the stagehands’ union said it had not been notified of the suit and could not comment.

Meanwhile, the legal subplot thickened for “Dr. Seuss’ How the Grinch Stole Christmas! The Musical.” 

The producers of “Grinch” filed an injunction yesterday to reopen the show, and a hearing was held in State Supreme Court in Manhattan. The union has ordered the picket line to come down at the St. James Theater, where “Grinch” was playing, arguing that a strike against that show was unfair because there were some separately negotiated rules for the stagehands.

Officials from the Jujamcyn theater chain, which owns the St. James and is technically the employer of the stagehands, said they would not reopen any of their five theaters until a deal was reached with the union. In other words, Jujamcyn was locking out the St. James stagehands.

In a courtroom filled with child actors from “Grinch,” John G. Hutchinson, the lawyer for the show’s producers, based his argument on the show’s contract, which has some special amendments that had been negotiated with the union — amendments mostly dealing with the show’s extended schedule of 12 to 15 performances a week.

But Neil Abramson, the lawyer for Jujamcyn, said the minor amendments to the “Grinch” contract had nothing to do with Jujamcyn’s right to lock out workers in a labor dispute, a right that was explicitly upheld in the show’s contract with the theater. 

As for why Jujamcyn was locking the stagehands out, Mr. Abramson said it was to prevent a situation in which the theater is open and filled with children and the stagehands’ union suddenly decides to strike again. 

The judge adjourned the case until this morning.

Moving on from the legal drama, the four Broadway shows set to take part in Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade tomorrow will perform as scheduled. Three are in theaters unaffected by the strike, and the fourth, “Legally Blonde,” is going ahead anyway. 

The “Blonde” performers, however, have had to figure out new costumes because the wardrobe union is honoring the stagehands’ picket line.

And the producers’ league released last week’s ticket grosses yesterday. They were, well, skimpy. Broadway did $2.9 million in ticket sales, plus whatever was sold at “Young Frankenstein,” the only show not reporting its grosses.

To put that into perspective, the grosses two weeks ago were around $16.7 million — again, plus whatever “Young Frankenstein” sold.


----------



## avkid (Nov 21, 2007)

Do not listen to the mainstream media about this subject.
There is an obvious slant.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Nov 26, 2007)

For another perspective (albeit one that, in the words of FYE's John Sibley "gets a few details muddled"), see: 
http://alternet.org/mediaculture/68440/

For my own two cents, I spent a few hours this weekend and last out on the picket line with my other Local 1 brothers, and the sense of community and support was truly incredible. While the circumstances stink for all involved, it was really nice to see so many ushers, wardrobe/hair/makeup personnel, actors, and musicians out on the lines with us.

What was really neat to see was that Local 802 AFM (the musicians' union) told their members they're not to carry Local 1 picket signs, but are welcome to bring their instruments and carry those. I saw a few percussionists playing on the line outside "The Lion King", and I've heard that the guys over at "Chicago" have been playing a lot, too. Really neat to see how everybody bands together in situations like this.

FWIW, and bearing in mind that I speak solely for myself and my opinions in no way represent those of Local 1, my employers, or anybody else other than my own loud mouth,
Andy


----------



## avkid (Nov 26, 2007)

Andy, thank you for sharing your account of the human side of this situation.

So much of the media focus is on money and power that people forget the individuals who have to suffer.


----------



## punktech (Nov 28, 2007)

i've watched some of the stuff NBC and CBS are reporting on this and, while not horribly slanted, it made me want to puke a couple of times. they constantly have these B-way punters on going on about their oh so sad stories of missing a musical or play they "just really wanted to see" and calling the whole situation "unfair". interesting how they only notice us when we prevent them from enjoying a play and we get no kudos for when we make a wonderful production...even at my extremely liberal and union-supporting college, people just don't care, and they don't take notice of their own techs...


----------



## punktech (Nov 28, 2007)

i don't expect acknowledgment, i do like it when i get it. all i really want is for someone other than another tech or actor to ask me "hey, how's your show goin'?" or "i liked the [insert theatre craft here] on [insert show name here]". people say this stuff to actors all the time. in fact i'd prefer anything over the blank stare i get when i tell people i do technical theatre.


----------



## Traitor800 (Nov 28, 2007)

Strikes over
http://www.playbill.com/news/article/113114.html


----------



## SteveB (Nov 29, 2007)

Contract was settled at 10PM last night

Picket lines were pulled just before the announcement, with most of the folks on the picket line showing up at the site of the negotiations to show support for the Local 1 negotiating team.

Strikes over - thank God.

Steve B.


----------



## punktech (Nov 29, 2007)

wow! i'm so happy, does anyone know what the details look like yet?


----------



## avkid (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe someone owes me a sum of money.

Less than a month, just like I said at the beginning.


----------



## jwl868 (Nov 29, 2007)

Not so fast.

I believe that the rank and file still have to vote on it - the ratification process.

Joe


----------



## avkid (Nov 29, 2007)

jwl868 said:


> Not so fast.
> I believe that the rank and file still have to vote on it - the ratification process.
> Joe


http://www.iatselocalone.org/news/press109.html


----------



## jwl868 (Nov 30, 2007)

To be more precise - the contract is pending.

Pickets are gone; people are back to work - but the contract isn't signed.

(I've seen it happen - I'm curious about whether the vote requires a majority or 2/3. And, on the other side, is the League bound by their negotiators, or does their board have to ratify?)

Joe


----------

